# [SOLVED] Laptop Overclocking



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

most of the time i'm working on a Compaq 615 laptop computer. I'm a League of Legends player, and that game is barely working perfectly. Most of the time it does, but on teamfights, it lags. Is there any way i could quick overclock it before each game, and then restore to it's safe standards?


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: Laptop Overclocking*

Laptop's are not good for OC'ing period and OEM PC's commonly have the Bios locked, or severely limited to user adjustments, to prevent OC'ing and damage to their lower quality components. 
Laptops are designed for convenience. Their graphics are limited and their inability to efficiently dissipate the added stress/heat from gaming only adds to a lesser gaming experience and shortens their life.


----------



## liamm (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Laptop Overclocking*

Woh, thank you. I didn't knew that. This is my working laptop, and if i did something stupid and break it, it would have set my career a few months behind. 
Very well then, buying a new gaming pc is the answer.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Laptop Overclocking*



liamm said:


> Woh, thank you. I didn't knew that. This is my working laptop, and if i did something stupid and break it, it would have set my career a few months behind.
> Very well then, buying a new gaming pc is the answer.


Building is better than buying.

Pre-builts often come with low quality parts that shouldn't be low quality like the power supply. Building your own means you can ensure top quality.


----------

